# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό] Βοηθεια με κλιματιστικο firstline!!!

## Filippos_d

Καλημερα και καλως σας βρηκα, στο θεμα μας τωρα, μου χαρισανε ενα μεταχειρισμενο 5ετιας και ανω κλιματιστικο Firstline  μοντελο SCH12000CH αφου λοιπον το εγκατεστησα και ειχαν απομεινει μονο τα ηλεκτρικα να συνδεθουν της εξωτερικης μον. διαπιστωσα πως στο συγκεκριμενο μοντελο τα καλωδια απο την εσωτερικη μοναδα ερχονται απευθειας απο την πλακετα χωρις κλεμα και εφοσον στην αλλη ακρη τα καλωδια ηταν κομμενα απο τον προηγουμενο εγκαταστατη με αποτελεσμα να χαθουν τα κρικακια με τα νουμερα που δειχνουν τι παει που, να σημειωσω πως το μηχανημα φερει δυα καλωδια ενα τριαρι και ενα δυαρι συνολο 5 επαφες αλλα η κλεμα στην εξ μοναδα εχει 7 επαφες. Παρακαλω οποιος εχει αναλογο μοντελο η εχει σχεση με τα firstline ας δωσει τα φωτα του καθ'οτι ειναι αμεση αναγκη να μει σε λειτουργια το μηχανημα!
Σας ευχαριστω!

----------


## kesanis

Καλημέρα.
Έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο κλιματιστικό σε λειτουργία. Εάν μέχρι το απόγευμα που θα γυρίσω σπιτι δεν βοηθήσει κάποιος, ευχαρίστως να το δω.
Πάντως λαλακία έκανε όποιος το έβγαλε. Και εγώ το μετέφερα από ένα σπίτι σ' ένα άλλο, χαλκό όμως και καλώδια άφησα ουρές από τις δύο πλευρές, για να ξέρω που πάει τι! :Rolleyes:

----------


## Filippos_d

αυτο ακριβως επρεπε να κανει και ο αλλος αλλα δυστυχως δεν επραξε οπως πολυ σωστα εκανες εσυ, αναμενω την βοηθεια σου,αν δεν σου κανει κοπο τραβα μια φωτο την συνδεσμολογια! να'σαι καλα! σ'ευχαριστω!!

----------


## kesanis

> αυτο ακριβως επρεπε να κανει και ο αλλος αλλα δυστυχως δεν επραξε οπως πολυ σωστα εκανες εσυ, αναμενω την βοηθεια σου,αν δεν σου κανει κοπο τραβα μια φωτο την συνδεσμολογια! να'σαι καλα! σ'ευχαριστω!!


Καλησπερα και σορρυ για χθες αλλα λογω δουλειας γυρισα και αργα και απλα κουβαλουσα το πτωμα μου απο την κουραση.

Λοιπον, οι φωτο που σου υποσχεθηκα.





Αν κατι δεν φαινεται καλα ή θελεις να βγαλω φωτο καποιο σημειο συγκεκριμενα, μην δυστασεις!

Ελπιζω να βοηθησα.


Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Filippos_d

Σ'ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την ανταποκριση σου κατ'αρχας, και αυτο που θελω να σε ρωτησω στην εσωτερικη μοναδα εχεις κλεμα?
εμενα ερχονται κατευθειαν απο την πλακετα 2 μαυρα καλωδια εργοστσιακα ενα με 3 συρματα και ενα με δυο και οχι με πεντε και δυο οπως εχεις εσυ, αν και σε εμενα οι επαφες εναι εφτα οπως σε εσενα ! εκει τρωω το μπερδεμα!!

----------


## kesanis

Να δουμε και το ματς!  :Smile: 

Το indoor.


Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kesanis

Για να βοηθησω, τα νουμερα και τα χρωματα απο τα νουμερα ταιριαζουν με τα χρωματα των καλωδιων. 
Δηλαδη το Ν μπλε παει στο Ν μπλε με το μπλε καλωδιο.
Το λευκο 2 παει στο λευκο 2 με το λευκο καλωδιο
Κ.ο.κ.

Μην μπερδεύεσαι με τα χρωματα που βλεπεις εξω (outdoor),  εχω κανει ένωση. Τον χρωματικο και αριθμητικό κωδικα ακολούθησα ομως pin to pin.


Στάλθηκε από το LG-V500 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Filippos_d

Θα σου ανεβασω φωτο να δεις ποσο μπου@:,&)·· ειναι το δικο μου!! Καλη προβολη φιλαρακι!! Σ΄ευχαριστω!!

----------


## Filippos_d



----------


## Filippos_d

ap'oti vlepeis einai diaforetiko montelo to eswteriko apo to diko sou, einai to fac12000d, an exei kapoios afto to montelo as mas voithisei na mas pei ti exei sundesh exw!

----------


## glamor

εχω 2 διαφορετικά μοντέλα κλιματιστικά στο σπίτι μου από carrefour. το απόγευμα που θα γυρίσω θα τραβήξω μερικά φώτο αλλά με προβληματίζει το firstline.... έχει σταματήσει να πουλάει με αυτή την ονομασία εδώ και 6 ~ 7 χρόνια και πουλάει σαν carrefour home....

----------


## θανασης 7

αμα μπορεις βγαλε φωτογραφια το ηλεκτρ.σχεδιο και του μεσα και του εξω

----------


## glamor

να μερικά φώτος







με προβληματίζει ότι το δικό σου έχει R1 - R2 ( μπορεί να είναι αισθητήρα θερμοκρασία?) διότι τα συμβατικά κλιματιστικά δεν έχουν πολλές συνδέσεις

----------


## θανασης 7

το R1-R2 ειναι αισθητηριο για το εξωτερικο στοιχειο μην του δινεις σημασια (το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι το κλιματιστικο σου δεν ειναι ζευγαρι) θα ειχες προβλημα εαν "ερχοταν" απο το εσωτερικο απο την πλακετα

----------


## Filippos_d



----------


## Filippos_d

oriste kai ta hlektrika sxedia

----------


## glamor

φιλεπε... είναι σχετικά εύκολο
αλλά μια που το είδα καλύτερα τα 2 αυτά μηχανήματα δεν είναι ίδια (εξωτερικής - εσωτερικής μοναδας)
όπως το βλέπω δεν έχει σύνδεσή για r1,r2 τις εσωτερικής  μονάδας οπότε το ξεχνάμε
απλά πρέπει να τσεκάρεις για το p1-2  που είναι ουδέτερο (Ν)
Κ1 για το συμπιεστή (εσωτερικής 1-> εξωτερικής 2) και και μας μένει τετραοδική βαλβίδα και μοτέρ ανεμιστήρα
οπότε μια λύση υπάρχει για να το βρούμε.
το βάζεις στην ψύξη και το ανοίγεις, θεωρητικά το 2 ή το 3 της εσωτερικής μονάδας δεν πρέπει να δώσει ρεύμα οπότε αυτό είναι για το τετραοδική βαλβίδα. 
προσοχή  είναι υπό τάση 220v

----------


## Filippos_d

otan to dokimasa me thn sundesmologia pou fainetai sthn fwto, xekinhse to kompreser an kai arghse ena 3lepto pou sunithws ta kinezika pairnoun amesws, kai den xekinage me tipota o anemnisthras!

----------


## glamor

αυτό είναι ανάλογα το πρόγραμμα τις πλακέτας.. αν και συνήθως θέλουν κάνα 3 λεπτά να ξεκινήσουν μετά από διακοπή ρεύματος για προστασία.
οπότε δοκίμασες και δεν ξεκίναγε ο εξωτερικός  ανεμιστήρας αλλά δούλευε ο συμπιεστής, είδες αν ερχόταν ρεύμα στο τετραοδικη βαλβιδα? αν ναι οπότε κάνεις τραπα το καλώδιο του ανεμιστήρα με την τετραοδικη βαλβιδα και λογικά είσαι κομπλέ
κανε μετά μια δοκιμή στην θέρμανση να είσαι οκ

----------

